# Frisco Finds a Forever Family - non GSD



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.savingshelterpets.com/index_frisco.html


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

thanks this looks really neat! and written by a 7 yr old


----------

